# Name that random sound!



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a game and not to be taken seriously really, yes I'm kidding

Name this random sound and I'll tell you if you got it right, then who ever picks it can do the next one 

https://www.random.org/audio-noise/...=8&date=2017-09-08&format=wav&deliver=browser


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Is it a very distorted recording of the wild and hysterical applause that erupted after the celebrated October 1975 performance of Cage's 4'33" on Tristan da Cunha?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I name it Fred.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Could be Wilma also.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Another masterpiece of contemporary music?


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I think it is a waterfall recorded up close.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

no one is even close but I liked the 4'33" reference 

hint think of a bright light sound :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

White noise.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hurricane noise .


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Improbus said:


> Another masterpiece of contemporary music?


Yes now that I listen to it I agree. Written by a contemporary prodigy. The music is minimal in the extreme, eschewing not only tonality, but everything, including silence. (Not even silence is allowed, doing 4'33" one better). Also notice there is no ending. Even that has been removed. The piece never ends, it just stops.

Genius. Those that don't get this piece are too attached to historic modes of sonic organization and can't intellectually "let go" of outdated ways of listening. You have to remove everything not essential, everything not fundamental, everything but pure sound. The "talking monkey" of the mind wants change, and the lack of change in this piece is, at first, discomfiting. But with experience, one can trust not only that nothing is changing, (static shall we say), but that nothing is going to change. One learns to trust the stasis and suppress the mental yearning for movement and pattern finding.

It has a weird kind of austere beauty that the discerning among us can almost feel. Its the unfulfilled potential. The realization that while everything comes from nothing, sometimes nothing comes from nothing, and it is perhaps better to expect nothing.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Don't tell me graduate school is not valuable.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> White noise.


We have a winner, now its your turn to pick the next one


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

OK, this one's definitely 4'33''.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We have a winner, now its your turn to pick the next one


Me and my big mouth.

I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Me and my big mouth.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow.


https://vocaroo.com/i/s1dHs9CI1gaM


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1dHs9CI1gaM


Sounds like someone tapping on high tension wires ... i.e. the original source used for the blaster sound effects in Star Wars.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry, Taplow, but no, that's not it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Me and my big mouth.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow.


There's a clue in the above post.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

sound effect from Star Wars ?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Indiana Jone's whip with reverb


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Well spotted with the reverb!

Not Star Wars or Indiana Jones.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like a distorted game of racquetball or tennis.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

No. Not racquetball either.

The clue is in "mouth"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I sort of got your hint before, and was afraid this is what it meant, and the idea is kinda gross to me.  I'll let someone else answer, cuz I can't think of any sounds to produce.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm, I'll take one more poke- maybe you were speaking or chewing gum through a voice changer. I have no clue how you could make that sound with your mouth


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Gordontrek said:


> Hmm, I'll take one more poke- maybe you were speaking or chewing gum through a voice changer. I have no clue how you could make that sound with your mouth


It is true that I have added some effects to the original noise (not speaking or chewing gum) otherwise it would be too easy.

Another clue: chirrup.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Dr Johnson said:


> It is true that I have added some effects to the original noise (not speaking or chewing gum) otherwise it would be too easy.
> 
> *Another clue: chirrup.*


How stupid of me not to realize that. But my two pokes are up, so I'll let someone else get the worm...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> It is true that I have added some effects to the original noise (not speaking or chewing gum) otherwise it would be too easy.
> 
> Another clue: chirrup.


Nothing to do with the thread, but upon reading the posts, I had the urge to get out my old Odd Couple TV Series DVDs starring Jack Klugman and Tony Random.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I will leave this to others to chirp about


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I will leave this to others to chirp about


The Byrds were very fine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No other guesses?


----------

